# New Uber Insurance Agreement



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

Uber's new agreement does not explicitly state how its insurance will cover us, but it does explicitly state that it has the right to terminate whatever coverage it may choose to provide us at any time, w/o being required to give us notice.

Here's the Insurance section of the new agreement. There is no insurance addendum and this new agreement apparently invalidates all parts of the previous agreement that spelled out what Uber had to do for us, such as providing insurance.

That can't be right! What's up with this? Can someone with some legal expertise chime in here?


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

It's a clear and concise statement: Anyone who drives and does not have a policy from their own insurance company that will cover you 100% of the time while driving rideshare (where its offered - I read some states don't), is a fool. Don't expect nor count on Uber/Lyfts policies to protect you.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

This is for deliveries, not RS. Important distinction here. Deliveries can be done by bicycle, and are an entirely different animal.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> This is for deliveries, not RS. Important distinction here. Deliveries can be done by bicycle, and are an entirely different animal.


You took those words right out of my mouth. &#128266;


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Legalese boiled down is:

- You need to keep insurance. (3.1.a)
- We are telling you that your insurer may not cover you for deliveries. (3.1.b)
- We are telling you that we might not offer an insurance policy for you while doing deliveries. (3.1.d)

Real world example: My insurance agent was happy to give me rideshare gap policy endorsement for Uber and Lyft, but emphasized that rideshare gap doesn't cover food delivery like Uber Eats or pizza, and wanted my word that I wasn't doing deliveries.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> This is for deliveries, not RS. Important distinction here. Deliveries can be done by bicycle, and are an entirely different animal.


Same wording in the new driver agreements.

There USED to be things Uber provided. i.e. Insurance
Forget what USED to be once you accept the new agreement. i.e. Forget Insurance from Uber

Uber is only obligated in the new agreements to cover the passenger and Uber's liability.

What else?

Thank Uber for reminding everyone _*"You understand that while you are providing P2P Service your personal automobile insurance policy may not afford liability, comprehensive, collision, medical payments, personal injury protection, uninsured motorist, underinsured motorist, or other coverage for you."*_

The vast majority of insurance companies clearly void coverage if you are engaged in a commercial activity. i.e. driving for Uber.

11.1 makes it pretty clear to me prior agreements are now nullified which would include their agreement to provide insurance.

I don't think it has sunk in for very many people yet but millions of Uber Drivers are now driving uninsured. I have no idea what the actual number is but I would bet that less than 20% of Uber drivers are paying extra for a rider that covers the commercial activity that driving for Uber is.



Grokit said:


> Uber's new agreement does not explicitly state how its insurance will cover us, but it does explicitly state that it has the right to terminate whatever coverage it may choose to provide us at any time, w/o being required to give us notice.


You missed how they go on to later provide you the notice in Paragraph 11.1. I'll use plain English for those that can't comprehend.

There USED to be an Agreement between you and UBER that is terminated once you agree to the new PAA. 
Agreeing to the new PAA terminates that prior agreement

11. Termination of Prior Agreements

11.1. Prior TSA. This Section 11 only applies if you were a party to an effective technology services agreement (a "Prior Agreement") with Uber immediately prior to your acceptance of this Agreement. Except as provided in Sections 11.2 and 13 below, you and Uber hereby terminate your Prior Agreement (except as provided in the survival provision of such agreement) and the Deprecated Documents (defined below)(collectively, "Prior Documents"), effective as of your acceptance of this Agreement. The parties, respectively, hereby waive any applicable notice requirements with respect to their termination of the Prior Documents.


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

@JustTreatMeFair , Thanks for bringing greater attention to this serious issue.

It's extremely unlikely that more than 1 in every 250 delivery drivers have the required form of auto insurance for making deliveries. It's little understood and very expensive! The other 249 are driving without insurance, especially if they have Progressive auto insurance, which can't be lied to.

As of this morning, I'm done with UberEats. My average hourly earnings have been cut in half over the last six months (23/hr -> 13/hr) and now this insurance BS. Uber is certainly cutting expenses in a manner similar to a business fighting for its very survival and I will not go down into financial ruin with them!



JustTreatMeFair said:


> You missed how they go on to later provide you the notice in Paragraph 11.1.


I didn't make my reasoning clear, but I did state:


> ...this new agreement apparently invalidates all parts of the previous agreement that spelled out what Uber had to do for us, such as providing insurance.


However, we are probably just debating semantics.


----------

